# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle تحديثات :  BEST 1.43 Released

## Shamseldeen Victory

*BEST 1.43 Released  , We did Again*   *Infinity BEST 1.43   Whats New 
   - USB flashing improved
   - (BB5) Added USB loaders v12.2.0 (2012)
   - (BB5) Fixed Normal mode flashing for Asha 300/302/303
   - (QC)  Added RM-802 support (L800C)
   - (ALL) Some small bugfixes 
  - Service oprations improved 
   - (XG213) Fixed CNT reset for some phones
   - (XG110) Added log reading via comport  
   - (XG213) LifeTimer edit/read/reset improved (new models) 
   - (Restore SL) SimLock extraction improved. 
       *Added support for new types 
       *Override SL detection (SL2_SL3 old type will not proceed for extract in server) 
   - (XG213) Added checking for non-unlockable SL_conf (SW stop if detect Telcel)
   - (s60) FileSystem format improved (some bugs with eMMC format fixed) 
  - User Data operation improved 
   - (s40) Added also s4pb (cross-write bb5 phonebook) extraction from FullFlash
   - (s40) Added support for 2nd generation phonebook (Autodetection , QWERTY BB5 - C3,Asha302)
   - (s40) Added support for 2nd generation phonebook (Autodetection , QWERTY XG213 - Asha200...)
   - (DCT4) Added phonebook writing support for S40 Lite models (1680c,5000,2630,2670 and others)
   - (DCT4) Improved phonebook reading from S40 lite phones
   - (s60) Phonebook extraction from FullFlash for S60vX improved
   - (s40) Extraction PhoneBook from FullFlash improved    - Other
   - INI updated and revised
   - Removed old DLL's (no needed more NET framework and other)
   - Some bugfixes*  *Download 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Br
SHAKS*

----------


## hassan riach

متابعة رائعة اخي شكرا لك

----------


## أحمد الامام

مشكووور صديقنااااا

----------

